# What foods do you consider irresistable?



## Senex (Jan 30, 2018)

Mine are the big green olives stuffed with Feta or Blue cheese, Medjool dates (when they are still soft and gooey), and those huge purple seedless grapes called 'Adora'.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 30, 2018)

Potato chips, if they are there I just can't resist so now I only buy a small bag for weekend munching.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2018)

Dark Choklit.... layful:


----------



## Traveler (Jan 30, 2018)

Chocolate anything. If it's in the house, I can hear it calling to me. "Traaaaveler, yuhoo."


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 30, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Chocolate anything. If it's in the house, I can hear it calling to me. "Traaaaveler, yuhoo."



Yes



hollydolly said:


> Dark Choklit.... layful:



and yes

and grapes, any

and cheesecake 

...and key lime anything, could be key lime cow patty, I’m in
(right now I'm stuck on key lime yogurt....they don't make the containers big enough)


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 30, 2018)

green grapes,gala apples,Hershey's milk chocolate kisses.I have a  bowl of them in my refrigerator. A couple yrs ago,I gave up chocolate for Lent,I survived but barely LOL! Sue


----------



## IKE (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 30, 2018)

Peanuts and cashews. Oh yeah.


----------



## Raven (Jan 30, 2018)

Anything chocolate.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 30, 2018)

Greek Salad & Spanakopita
Black Bean or Spinach/Poblano Enchiladas w/ Mexican Rice & Charro Beans
Spanish Bean Soup & 1905 Salad


----------



## Falcon (Jan 30, 2018)

Cheetos,  Swiss cheese,  hot salted &  buttered  corn on the cob.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 30, 2018)

Steak.   And cake.   And chocolate.   Oh, and Mexican Food.   :drool:


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 30, 2018)

Cheesecake is good.  And my mom's stuffing that I make for Thanksgiving


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 30, 2018)

Roasted salted nuts, especially those big cashews. Total addiction.

Popcorn, the kind I pop with ghee and sea salt.

Potato chips that I make with organic potatoes and light olive oil or coconut oil. So much better than anything I can buy.

Anything made with good chocolate.

Lemon desserts.

Pound cake with fruit.


----------



## jujube (Jan 30, 2018)

Chocolate ice cream!


----------



## jaylon (Jan 30, 2018)

cashews, butter pecan ice cream,cheddar/jalapeno cheese.pretzels


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 30, 2018)

Cheetoes,Weiss store brand Moose Tracks supreme ice cream, Brie cheese but only when it is fresh, not when it gets green and stinky. Watermelon! I eat it until I gurgle.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 30, 2018)

This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2018)

Bread

New Haven style pizza

Shell fish

Steak

Broccoli

Tomatoes

Blue Cheeses

Basil

Potato salad

Chicken Parmigiana w/ pasta

Pistachios

Marie's mom's turkey stuffing


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 30, 2018)

Everything mentioned so far and much more.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2018)

Potato chips are my downfall, can't buy them or I'll eat them in one day.

Thankfully I'm not a fan of chocolate but do like other sweets.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 30, 2018)

Anything Chocolate...except for Milk Chocolate bars.  My day isn't complete without something chocolate....especially Dark Chocolate.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 30, 2018)

Wiener schnitzel, spaetzle (tiny dumplings), German potato salad and German purple cabbage salad (both because I love vinegary salads), tempura eggplant, chicken piccata (love capers), and any kind of olives.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 30, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Potato chips, if they are there I just can't resist so now I only buy a small bag for weekend munching.



Ditto! :yes:


----------



## KingsX (Jan 30, 2018)

.

I love chocolate... but can't eat too much.  

Right now I'm on this kick...

I take round white corn chips [89 cents for a large bag at Aldi]
put a small slice of pepper jack cheese on each [$1.79 a block at Aldi]
broil them only a few minutes in the oven until the cheese is melting.
Makes yummy nachos.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 30, 2018)

Watermelon, sweet, juicy watermelon.


----------



## Senex (Jan 31, 2018)

Yeah, I never met a cheescake I didn't like.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 31, 2018)

OK OK, a confession (sorta)

when we lived in town (any given night);


12 Midnight
Franz Old fashioned white bread
Imperial margarine (or real butter)
Adam's chunky; peanuts, salt
Smucker's strawberry jam

Thick
Slathered
Gits on yer fingers and face
Milk....outa the jug

Another, the works
Dining over the kitchen sink

2:10AM
wake to horrendous stomach cramps
Evil entities wrestling each other as to who gets to the back door first

2:23AM
Trudge to the john
stubborn, hesitant rabbit pellets

2:57AM
Noise ridden expectorating salad shooter

Worth it


Or

When the little woman is out;
Adam's and jam (any) on crackers
Or
Adam's on chips (any)
Or
Adam's and Adam's

Big spoon



Here's the deal;

Summer, 1954
Connie Ekert was out front of her house
Cradling a slice of white wonder bread ('builds strong bodies 12 ways'), 
we had brown something (builds bodies only two or three ways)
The Skippy peanut butter glistened in the midday sun
Connie's family was poor
That had to have been her breakfast...and lunch
She was takin' her sweet time...nibbling on the crust
I dropped my bike......and stared
I had had a large heaping bowl of oatmeal only an hour or so earlier

'wanna bite?'

an ashamed but voluntary impulsive nod of my head

I got a corner

Ohhhh-hohhh-hoh

My first



After that, I could live on peanut butter

I have lived on peanut butter

But

My palate is more defined now, more mature

I require milk

(akshly, a plain open faced PB and bread followed by a swig of cola is purtydurn good too)

Since we moved to the cabin, bread is multi-grained, heavy, actual food all by itself
However
I require Adams Peanutbutter to be in my cache
Big jar, sitting upside down, waiting

…and a big spoon


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 31, 2018)

Black seedless grapes, raw broccoli, raw spinach, Dark chocolate, home made: potato salad, macaroni & cheese


----------



## Senex (Feb 10, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> Black seedless grapes, raw broccoli, raw spinach, Dark chocolate, home made: potato salad, macaroni & cheese



Be careful with the raw spinach. Some years ago people in this area were dying from eating raw baby spinach. Such a panic, it vanished from all the supermarkets for months (I had to buy from a Farmers Market). Don't recall all the details, so I Googled it, and I think this is it:

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/05/e-c...aine-lettuce-frustrates-produce-industry.html
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-was-spinach-contaminated/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2018)

Baskin Robbins Pralines and Cream ice cream.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 11, 2018)

caramel pop corn    and chocolate


----------

